# Which paint thickness gauge?



## Black Squirrel

Picked up a makita polisher from the DW for sale section and now I'm looking at PTG's. The Paint Detective PD7 & 8 seem to be the most used but at £185ish what are the CM8828 and TG902FN like, anyone got one?

The CM-8828 looks to be the same as the PD8/7 for a slightly lower price and the TG902FN looks like £100 cheaper?

Just wondered if the PD8 is really £100 better than the TG902FN or is it all DW hype?:thumb:


----------



## Black Squirrel

53 views, no response, doesn't anyone have an opinion on this?

I'd like to purchase one this week!!:thumb:


----------



## bgm46

Probably 53 views as a lot of people dont have one, i dont but will be keeping my eyes on this thread as i am swinging towards getting one but costs are so varied and can be expensive it can be confusing.


----------



## Black Squirrel

I just didn't fancy blazing in with the rotary and hitting a resprayed thin spot!!:buffer:


----------



## scottgm

From what ive heard, the PD8 is replacing the PD7 and is slightly more accurate.

Looking at getting a PD8 myself, although i prefer the design of the PD7.

http://www.paintdetective.com/detailingworld_offer.html

Not much of a price difference.

Where have you seen the CM-8828


----------



## Black Squirrel

If you look on evilbay, I put in Paint thickness gauge, there are afew different gadgets ranging from £88-£200. I know alot of peeps use the PD7/8 but wondered what made it better than the cheaper ones.


----------



## Padtwo

As said, a useful tool to have but not something many people will have had the opportunity of trying several different sorts. I have a PD8 which I think is pretty competent gauge, then you jump up to those measuring different layers.


----------



## JasonPD

I can't comment on the cheaper ones as I've never used them but I have owned and used the PD8 for a while and I can see why it is so popular as it is a robust and easy to use bit of kit. With only one button, you can't go wrong!

My understanding was the PD7 wasn't quite as accurate (although I'm happy to be proved otherwise) and initially I was going to purchase one of these instead as I liked the look of it but was talked out of it.

£180 is pretty cheap for a paint thinckness gauge as the multi layer gauges cost a whole lot more.


----------



## piks

*Coating Thickness Gauge*

I am new to auto detailing. Went for a seminar on polishing, they were using CHY 113 / 115 that is the same as TG902FN. Handy and comfortable to use. Cannot tell how correct as have not seen or used PD7 & 8.
Planning to buy myself in next few days.
Hope manufacturer site is helpful
http://www.chy-meter.com/all_frame/chy_web-en.htm


----------



## paintdetective

*Paint Detective PD7, PD8 & TG-902*

Hi

In an attempt to clear up any confusion please find below a list of pro and cons for each gauge.

*TG-902*
*pros:* great value starter gauge, backlight, works on steel and aluminium panels.
*cons:* requires a flat contact area of over 3 times that of either the PD7 or PD8 so not suitable for vehicles with panels that have tightly radiused curves, requires careful placement for accurate results, not as accurate as the PD7 or PD8.

*PD7*
*pros:* modern attractive design, large display, last 10 measurement memory, works on steel and aluminium panels, used by a number of DW members and has been available in a number of group buys.
*cons:* time consuming to re-calibrate as has to be re-set then calibrated to each shim on each substrate several times before holding calibration, not as accurate or as easy to use as the PD8.

*PD8*
*pros:* rugged , reliable, accurate and dependable, simple to use (one button), proven, works on steel and aluminium panels, used by many DW members, simple re-calibration as has factory set calibration constant - essentially means calibrate to "0" on uncoated substrate and all other readings on thickness shims will be correct and in tolerance, blue backlight.
*cons:* not as attractive as the PD7, no inbuilt memory facility.

Victoria:wave:


----------



## twoscoops

Thats a really useful post thanks. Could you maybe add to it some costs which would be very useful! Do DW members get a discount? Group buy maybe??

Cheers

Tim:thumb:



paintdetective said:


> Hi
> 
> In an attempt to clear up any confusion please find below a list of pro and cons for each gauge.
> 
> *TG-902*
> *pros:* great value starter gauge, backlight, works on steel and aluminium panels.
> *cons:* requires a flat contact area of over 3 times that of either the PD7 or PD8 so not suitable for vehicles with panels that have tightly radiused curves, requires careful placement for accurate results, not as accurate as the PD7 or PD8.
> 
> *PD7*
> *pros:* modern attractive design, large display, last 10 measurement memory, works on steel and aluminium panels, used by a number of DW members and has been available in a number of group buys.
> *cons:* time consuming to re-calibrate as has to be re-set then calibrated to each shim on each substrate several times before holding calibration, not as accurate or as easy to use as the PD8.
> 
> *PD8*
> *pros:* rugged , reliable, accurate and dependable, simple to use (one button), proven, works on steel and aluminium panels, used by many DW members, simple re-calibration as has factory set calibration constant - essentially means calibrate to "0" on uncoated substrate and all other readings on thickness shims will be correct and in tolerance, blue backlight.
> *cons:* not as attractive as the PD7, no inbuilt memory facility.
> 
> Victoria:wave:


----------



## paintdetective

*Group Buy*

We are just about to start a group buy on the PD7 - watch this space.

Victoria:wave:


----------



## twoscoops

Excellent news as I am really keen and had been planning to buy one in the next couple of weeks. Hopefully you can get the prices down similar to the group buy that just ended:thumb:

Roughly will it happen in the next couple of weeks or more likely months??

Cheers

Tim


----------



## paranoid73

Can we have a Gb on the pd8 as well?


----------



## SamurI

paintdetective said:


> Hi
> 
> In an attempt to clear up any confusion please find below a list of pro and cons for each gauge.
> 
> *TG-902*
> *pros:* great value starter gauge, backlight, works on steel and aluminium panels.
> *cons:* requires a flat contact area of over 3 times that of either the PD7 or PD8 so not suitable for vehicles with panels that have tightly radiused curves, requires careful placement for accurate results, not as accurate as the PD7 or PD8.
> 
> *PD7*
> *pros:* modern attractive design, large display, last 10 measurement memory, works on steel and aluminium panels, used by a number of DW members and has been available in a number of group buys.
> *cons:* time consuming to re-calibrate as has to be re-set then calibrated to each shim on each substrate several times before holding calibration, not as accurate or as easy to use as the PD8.
> 
> *PD8*
> *pros:* rugged , reliable, accurate and dependable, simple to use (one button), proven, works on steel and aluminium panels, used by many DW members, simple re-calibration as has factory set calibration constant - essentially means calibrate to "0" on uncoated substrate and all other readings on thickness shims will be correct and in tolerance, blue backlight.
> *cons:* not as attractive as the PD7, no inbuilt memory facility.
> 
> Victoria:wave:


That needs to be a sticky!!!:thumb:

Really useful, plain english comparison there. Some informaiton i havent seen on them too, and i've read alot about PTG recently.


----------



## iantype-r

paranoid73 said:


> Can we have a Gb on the pd8 as well?


Yes Id be possibly be interested in a GB on a pd8


----------



## Gobbie1982

iantype-r said:


> Yes Id be possibly be interested in a GB on a pd8


Same here as well please!? group buy on the pd8 would be perfect otherwise I will go for the gb on the PD7.

Thank you.


----------



## tim

I know you're only considering a PTG of a lesser Budget, but after comparing a PD8 to the PosiTest DFT Combo, the PD8 was nearly 30% out on Aluminium panels for me. For Steel it wasn't as bad, but still enough to make me wonder if it was any use at all.

tim


----------



## Guest

I use the Positest DFT Combo and have been very happy with it, in all honesty I have not used any of the paint detective range but have heard good things :thumb:


----------



## paintdetective

tim said:


> I know you're only considering a PTG of a lesser Budget, but after comparing a PD8 to the PosiTest DFT Combo, the PD8 was nearly 30% out on Aluminium panels for me. For Steel it wasn't as bad, but still enough to make me wonder if it was any use at all.
> 
> tim


Hi Tim

If the PD8 you where using was out by 30% this is extremely unusual and it must have been seriously out of calibration. The gauge had probably previously been dropped or very well used without ever having been recalibrated to create this degree of inaccuracy. It would have been a very simple process to re-calibrate the PD8 using the supplied instructions and to confirm its accuracy using the supplied thickness shims/foils. All our gauges are supplied pre-calibrated and measure within the quoted specification tolerances.

Victoria:wave:


----------



## paranoid73

paintdetective said:


> We are just about to start a group buy on the PD7 - watch this space.
> 
> Victoria:wave:


Any idea when you are going to start the Gb?


----------



## Soapy

Hi all, 

I'm interested in either the pd7 or pd8, any news on the proposed group buy.

cheers.


----------



## Soapy

Bump!


----------



## IDwash&wax

Does anyone have got the one that can measure on plastic bumper. Please recommend??.


----------



## raitkens83

Any news on PD8 group buy?


----------



## paranoid73

IDwash&wax said:


> Does anyone have got the one that can measure on plastic bumper. Please recommend??.


You need a positector 200, but they are £1500
http://www.defelsko.com/p200/positector200.htm


----------



## Juicy Jen

I'd be interested in the group buy for the PD8 too


----------



## mu71rd

i'd be interested in a GB for the PD7 - but am looking to buy soon. 

any updates on this? the carrot can only dangle for so long...


----------



## paranoid73

Has this Gb died? dosnt seem to be any proress!


----------



## mu71rd

Bump??


----------



## -Stu-

I have PM'd Victoria in regards to the aforementioned GB. Just waiting to here back.


----------

